# scotty cameron error on putter



## jrivera2646 (Apr 20, 2011)

I recently purchased a scotty cameron studio select squareback No. 2 and it came in to my local golf shop today. The putter is built to all the exact specifications of a studio select squareback No. 2 but on the bottom it is engraved as a squareback No. 1. Am I hold a rare piece of Scotty Cameron history??? Is this error incredibly valuable?? Even the sticker on the grip says Squareback No. 2

anyone ever heard of this?


----------

